# A good starter miter saw or second miter saw for fast work



## 8iowa

As a downside, I've had both a Ryobi RAS and a Delta compound miter saw and have found that they don't support their products with service parts and manuals after about ten years - if that long. It might be wise to purchase an extra saw guard and some other basic parts while the saw is still current.


----------



## ferstler

Ten years is plenty for me, since I do not run my gear enough to put serious wear and tear on the stuff, anyway. I suppose this is one advantage to having lots of gear, with duplicate capabilities from various items. Hell, in ten years my wife will probably have me moved to the old folks home.

I did purchase spare brushes for the motors (the brushes for most of the Ryobi and Ridgid induction motors in the 14-15 amp range are the same), and I have also purchased spare drive belts here and there for my Ryobi, Ridgid, Delta, GMC, and Craftsman tools, hand type and stationary type. I have spare brushes for some of the non Ryobi and non Ridgid tools, too, of course, as well as spare tires for my two band saws. They (brushes and drive belts) probably never will need to be replaced, but since they are cheap why take chances?

I wonder how anybody could wear out a saw guard on a miter saw. The thing does not get all that much wear and tear, even with heavy use. Incidentally, Ryobi does not supply parts breakdown diagrams like Ridgid does, but I did discover a web site that has them available as PDF files on line and printed off a bunch. This could come in handy down the line.

It may be that spare tool parts are handled like some car parts. When a new model is built the car manufacturing people calculate how long various parts will approximately last and then build enough spares at that time to last just long enough. That is the last of the spare-parts production run. If those parts run out the only other option is rebuilt versions (if that is possible) or aftermarket items produced by specialized suppliers. The reasons for the way the manufacturers turn out spare parts at the time the cars themselves are built involve economics, and I suppose tool manufacturers have the same approach.

Howard Ferstler


----------



## Frostyjo

Nice review Howard and I'd say it's accurate. I have the same saw and am basically happy with it. It will cut accurate 90's as long as you have a straight pull. Mine has a little side/side play if you don't pull straight down. I think the swivel arm the saw rides on is just weak, and not loose fit. It also is a little 'sticky' when swiveling. I use mine mostly for outside projects where precision cuts aren't as critical. I always use a square (or 45) to set the blade angle. I just can't bring myself to trust a positive stop. I think it's a great little saw for the money.


----------



## MikeGager

i have this saw and while i dont dislike it there are a few things about it i wish i could change. first off is the thing is really loud. i dont know if thats normal for saws in this price range but it sounds like the worlds coming to an end when you start it up. i can only assume its because of the universal motor type

secondly, on my saw i have a very hard time getting it to cut accurately. i have adjusted everything and when i think its perfect ill make a cut and it will be off. ive pretty much given up with trying to cut anything to finished length and just use the saw as a rough cut only machine which it does marvelously


----------



## a1Jim

Good review
This is a saw many people own a number of my students own it and it's far better than a circular saw and is not made for production work. Most chop saws are not dead on accurate unless you spend $1600 for a high end one.


----------

